# Looking for unusual Chocolate Chip Cookie recipe



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Greetings all, 

Ok, I've been looking for a number of years for a chocolate chip cookie recipe that is at least similar to a cookie I used to get at a bakery in a tourist town. (the bakery is now defunct with a new owner who turned it into an upscale restaurant, and no, they don't sell those cookies). Anyways, the cookies they used to have there were fairly large in size. Maybe 4 or 5 inches across....very THICK...(dome shaped), dark in color...not the typical American style Chocolate Chip Cookie color...the texture was what I would term as "dense" yet they were "soft"...not crunchy, crispy style. Yet not overly soft like eating a piece of cake or bread. They were not airy either. They had a distinct flavor that I've never been able to put my finger on...a number of this bakeries goods had this flavor....it was not overpowering though, very very subtle. Maybe a slight "gingerbread man" flavor....but I'm not sure. It was not a strong molasses flavor. 

Any ideas or recipes that you know of that might begin to approach this cookie? I've never had a cookie like it before or sense and they were delicious. I spent years trying to "reproduce" a CCC recipe i grew up eating as a kid, and have come pretty darn close...and it has become my standard cookie. But if I could get something like this cookie I'm describing, it would be a tough choice. 

Any ideas about recipes, or what to look for in a recipe that might be useful would be appreciated, and a lot of fun. But frankly with this one I have no idea where to begin it was so unusual, but delicious. 

Thanks


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know if this is the type of cookie you are looking for but it is very moist and full of flavor. 

*Ginger Chocolate Chip Cookies (very dense)*

6 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup white whole-wheat flour, or whole-wheat pastry flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
8 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup chopped crystallized ginger
*350 oven, grease cookie sheet*


Place bittersweet chocolate, unsweetened chocolate and butter in a double boiler over hot water. Heat ,until melted. Remove from heat and stir in sugar. Add eggs and vanilla and mix until combined. Mix in flour and baking powder until combined. Stir in chocolate chips and ginger.
Drop dough by rounded teaspoonfuls 2 inches apart on the prepared baking sheet. Bake until the edges are firm and the tops of the cookies lose most of their shine and are set, 8 to 10 minutes.
Petals


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! That looks like an interesting recipe. I'm not sure it's exactly what I'm thinking of though. As the cookie I was describing definitely did not have chocolate in the dough itself. (or if it did it was such a small amount as to not be noticeable) Although as I said they were "dark" in color, like the color of dark brown sugar, (maybe a little lighter in color than that, but not the color of "light brown sugar") however they didn't really have a strong molasses flavor like using all dark brown sugar can have. Like I said, it was probably the most unusual CCC I've ever had, but it had all the "taste" of a "proper" Chocolate Chip Cookie. They weren't of the "chewy" type, but they weren't crisp, crunchy, either. Dense, crumbly, but soft and a little moist.  Yeah, seems kind of impossible but that's what they were.  

However that recipe looks very appealing because I know someone who LOVES ginger and chocolate so I might have to give that a try.


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, I did some googling in the "images" category and typed in a description of the style of cookie I was looking for...and this link is the closest I came to finding what these cookies pretty much looked like it. Since I can't post links yet, if you google "city bakery chocolate chip cookie" in the IMAGES search it will be the 4th picture from left to right. 

Anyways, that's pretty close to what these cookies I'm thinking of looked like, though it's not "exactly" the same. I did some research on the "City Bakery" in NYC where those cookies are made and see they opened in 1990...I believe this recipe I'm talking about goes back much further than that as the bakery they were sold in had been around since I believe the 60's. (maybe even longer) Having never been to NYC and have no clue as to what those City bakery cookies taste like, I have no idea if they are similar or very different. And a few reviews talk about them being "very buttery" and almost "underdone", if the reviews are accurate that's NOT the cookie I'm thinking of at all. (these were quite done, never the gooey type cookie at all) However just from the LOOKS of that picture it's the closest match I've ever seen as far as looks are concerned. Ah, it's probably hopeless but it will be fun trying none the less.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Love to help you but I have no idea.
My thought is to go there, find businesses that were around when it was around and ask those people if any of them ever ate there, if so, did they remember those cookies. Their taste buds may have a better memory than yours. Guess it's worth a try anyway ,that's what I'd do.
Without me eating them it's a shot in the dark as to the contents.
Molassas can produce a softer cookie almost chewy and the inclusion of it couldn't hurt to a cookie you make larger using partially that recipe on top.
I see more posts made but my fingers hurt from typing so I'm hitting submit anyway


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

NightPhoenix, please check your private messages.


----------



## leftylu78 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just read ur post and I may have 2 solutions for you. One, I would take a classic chocolate chip recipe and a gingersnap recipe and then combine the 2 doughs to create one dough. Two, if you're going to use a standard recipe for chocolate chip cookies and want to play around, I would use muscovado sugar instead of regular sugar. There is light and dark muscovado. I would use half and half and add some fresh grated ginger to the dough. Also, ground coffee works really well in the dough and adds a deeper, speckled color. Plus it enhances the chocolate flavor. Good luck! If you want specific recipes for either chocolate chip or gingersnap cookies, please let me know and I can email them to you. Enjoy!:bounce:


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

NOW that sounds delicious I'll have to do that myself I love gingersnaps- almost as I love hot gingerbread cake with warm lemon sauce poured over it


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would go out on a limb and say this was a very old formula when ammonium bicarbonate was often used in small percentages. I'm old enough to remember having ccc recipes with a pinch of pepper. I just thought of this when I saw the ginger. Most ginger based recipes have ammonium bicarbonate. Go to your local bakery and ask them for a little. Be careful not to put this up to your nose to wiff.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

:suprise:

It's really good to see that you dropped in Panini  The wedding cakes in your gallery are simply stunning.


pepper in chocolate cookies? I would have never thought of that??? I wonder.....


best wishes,
dan


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

A lot of pepper goes into my
pfefferneuse cookies, actually way more than called
for, black and white pepper, really gives the cookie zip


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm...pepper? I don't remember these cookies really having any sort of "bite" to them at all, and I've always been pretty sensitive to any sort of spice. (now I cannot tolerate spices of any kind, not even cinnamon  more than once or twice a year, yeah it stinks). But who knows, it has been a a few years since this bakery went out of business....and there was "something" in their that gave them a unique flavor (something familiar) but subtle. Indeed it was an older recipe...I'm going to try and play around with some of the suggestions here and see what I come up with..if I come close or fail horribly. But it will be fun no matter what.


----------



## leftylu78 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the recipes I promised you.

Chocolate Chip

1 # butter
2c. brown sugar
1 c. sugar
4 eggs
4 tsp vanilla
4 ½ c. flour
2 tsp salt
2 tsp B. S

I would change the brown sugar to the light muscovado sugar. Take out one egg and change it to one yolk. Then add 1 tsp of ground coffee ( can be flavored coffee as well, try hazelnut or toasted almond ) to your dry ingredients.

Gingersnaps

*2 c. flour*
*1 T. ginger*
*2 tsp baking soda*
*1 tsp cinnamon*
*½ tsp salt*
*¾ c. shortening*
*1 c. sugar*
*1 egg*
*¼ c. molasses*

*Cream shortening until soft. Add sugar. Beat in egg and molasses. Add dry ingredients. Mix well. Form into a ball. Roll in sugar and place on greased cooky sheet.*

Have fun and play around! Enjoy!:bounce:


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

this recipe wouldn't cure my craving for chocolate in the chocolate chip cookie recipe, because usually I add chocolate to my chocolate chip cookiesI'm just sayin:blush:


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! Once again, thank you for those recipes. It looks like I've got some experimenting to do in the coming weeks.  Hopefully neighbors, family and friends are prepared for the onslaught of cookies.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a recipe I make often that has a texture similiar to your description. The melted butter in the recipe is what makes such a big difference in the taste and texture of these cookies. They are a favorite here.

The Best Big, Fat, Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookie

3/4 cup unsalted butter, melted
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1 TBSP vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup whole wheat flour (can use all purpose)
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Grease cookie sheets or line with parchment paper. In a medium bowl, cream together the melted butter, brown sugar and white sugar until well blended. Beat in the vanilla, egg, and egg yolk until light and creamy. Mix in dry ingredients until just blended. Stir in the chocolate chips, then chill in the fridge for 1-2 hours. Drop cookie dough 1/4 cup at a time onto the prepared cookie sheets. Cookies should be about 3 inches apart.

Bake for 12 to 15 minutes in a 325 F preheated oven, or until the edges are lightly toasted. Cool on baking sheets for a few minutes before transferring to wire racks to cool completely. For a softer cookie be careful not to overcook- remove cookies from oven when the edges are barely toasted. For a crunchier cookie, bake for 15-17 minutes or until edges are golden brown. Makes 14-17 cookies.

However, they aren't dome shaped, here is a link to how the cookies look:
bigfatchewy.JPG (image)


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. Not exactly what I'm thinking of but boy, do those look GOOD!  That looks like a fun one that I'm gonna have to try out.

Now that I can post links here are two links to pics online of what the cookies kind of looked like:

http://dessertbuzz.com/wordpress/wp-...ery-cookie.jpg

http://sugarbomber.com/wp-content/up...p-cookies1.jpg

The first one is much closer in appearance and color, but as I said I have NO idea what either of those cookies taste like, so in the end it's just a guess.

one more picture is here:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_HnYemNi0ld...00/13CHIPS.jpg

while not "domed shaped" per se, that one kind of looks like the texture might be right, but again, who knows without actually tasting them...lol! (the second one looks to be more "cake like" and one thing these cookies were definitely not is "cake like" if by cake like one means they were soft and airy. More like soft (not really chewy) and slightly crumbly. (soft crumbs not hard brittle ones) And not fluffy, airy...these were kind of heavy cookies.

If I can get the texture right then I can work on the flavor (experiment with ginger, sugars etc) but as it goes I've NEVER had a CCC that had this texture to it before. It truly seems like one of a kind. Not that I'm a world traveler or anything though. 

Anyways, all the hints, help and recipes are a great help. And I can't wait try this latest one and see exactly what it comes out like.


----------



## tyrocook (Sep 24, 2009)

Even if this recipe turns out not to be exactly what you are looking for, I think it may serve as a template for your elusive cookie. This cookie is exceptionally good, but the method itself is also worth trying just for its simplicity.

I recently posted my recipe for Chocolate Pecan Cookies (Better Than Publix Bakery) at recipezaar.com. Since I have to post five messages here before I'm allowed to include a URL link, you can just go to recipezaar.com and do a search using: Chocolate Pecan Cookies (Better Than Publix Bakery).

The Publix Bakery Chocolate Pecan Cookies are really good which is probably why they sell for about a dollar apiece. After many a trial and error, my taste buds say this recipe is even better (and much less expensive, and better for you).

As a bonus, the method is much more simple and quick than most cookie recipes I've seen.

This recipe is more thorough and detailed than most, in order to help get it right and for repeatability.

Hope you enjoy as much as I do.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

I was reading gingersnaps cookie recipes and made s batch. Used brown suar instead of white and added a pinch oh black pepper in. They are so crisp we could chip our teeth. I'd call them perfect. Husband had 4 in his lunch at work and shared two with a lady co worker. 
She asked him to please bring the recipe.


----------



## kermit (Sep 16, 2009)

Just need to say thanks for these cookie recipes - cookies are my favourite thing to make (and eat) so I'm really looking forward to trying these out! :lips:


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Since no one said anything about my post where I quoted this, I guess I'm the only one that noticed that there is no mention of chocolate or chocolate chips.
Am I missing something or is it here but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## kermit (Sep 16, 2009)

Well noticed LuvPie, I didn't see it was missing, maybe the assumption is that you decide how to chocolatify the cookie yourself and use the recipe as a base for your creativity?


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

You didn't miss anything. Considering I was looking for a chocolate chip cookie recipe, I guess he just assumed I'd add the Chocolate Chips... I haven't had a chance to experiment as my stupid oven is broke down and it might cost a small fortune (to me) to fix it, so I dunno what I'm gonna do. Might be cheaper in the long run just to get a new range. all I know is I want to BAKE and I can't and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

and that makes sense, you're probably correct. Like here's the basics, you do the rest with the amount of chocolate to add........


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you. I know how important it is to get in the kitchen and start being creative. It's my passion and I love nothing more than smelling my home when it's lit up with the smells of good stuff going on in there.
About a new range, what is wrong with yours? Is it gas or electric? I know here if your gas oven is on the fritz, the gas company comes out free to check if it's getting sufficient gas to the unit and check that the oven temp is correct etc. But if it's electric, not sure how that'd work, could need a new element or something. Then I'm thinking to check out Sears or wherever and see what they have on sale. Or do the internet sites that have used kitchen stuff in your area and see what you can find. I'm looking for you now, although not sure where you live in Wisconsin, I'll attempt anyway and then report back to you.

Update, ok, so I put in MKE because I don't know where you live but it came up with this. So if that's not close or correct, you can just change the city and go from there. Hope that helps.
Meantime, I gotta send you a batch of the best gingersnaps ever.:crazy:


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the idea of having massive chain of information here. Great posting guys, I am having fun reading such helpful information and heartily help by each of you. Keep it up.

nichole :chef:


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for trying to help me find something but I'm in Northern Wisconsin's northwoods. And our gas company stinks they wanted a BUNCH of money just to come in the door of the house. I finally found a repair man who is trying to nail down exactly what the problem is over the phone before charging me....still in the "figuring it out" phase right now.  

BTW it's a gas oven, but not a standing pilot, it has an ignition (which is fine) just something called the thermocouple bulb which either needs to be cleaned or the whole piece replaced. But i'm talking to the repair guy later tonight....hopefully it's just a cleaning cuz that's cheap.  

Anyways when it's resolved i'll be celebrating and posting how the "baking frenzy" that follows goes...lol!


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's my idea. Let's all send this poster a huge amount of homebaked cookies from "our" ovens/kitchens. That'll get 'em through the tough times:talk: Now, do you not want to buy a used or new stove/oven? If not, understandable, just wondering cause if on sale, it could cost less in the end.


----------



## nightphoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

Stove/Oven update! 

Just thought I'd let everyone know my oven is FIXED!!!  

It turned out it just needed to be cleaned after all, so it was pretty reasonable (cheaper than buying even a good used range)...so I'm back baking again! Today doing Pumpkin Bread!  Already did some Choc. Chip Cookies with Muscovado sugar and it definitely was the closest I've ever come to those cookies in that long gone bakery! So I'm on the right track.


----------

